# Braided Battery Straps



## TexasCotton (Sep 18, 2008)

If anyone needs braided battery connectors for larger lifepo4 cell I have 13 available .They where to long for 3.2vdc 90ah cells more like they would fit a 100ah cells. Just let me know


----------

